# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Το Timbrado προέρχεται από το Timbre και από την Ισπανία

## orion

*Το* *Timbrado** προέρχεται από το* *Timbre* *και από την Ισπανία*

*Άρθρο του αείμνηστου DON – ALVARO GUILLÉN*




_Μετάφραση άρθρου για την_ *Ελληνική Λέσχη Ισπανικού Τιμπράδο – Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ.* (www.elit-timbrado.gr) _από τον Παναγιώτη Ψαρρά, όπως αναδημοσιεύθηκε στο_ _www__.__timbradoespanol__.__com__ από το http://aviariosanrafael.es.tl_


Θα ήθελα μέσω αυτών των γραμμών να αποδώσω ένα φόρο τιμής στα ισπανικά Timbrados, πουλιά που στην μακρόχρονη πορεία μου, σχεδόν μια ολόκληρης ζωής ως λάτρης αυτού του ταπεινού χόμπι της ορνιθολογίας, μου έχουν δώσει ικανοποίηση τόσο στις αθλητικές μου συμμετοχές όπου το καταπληκτικό τραγούδι τους έχει γεμίσει με βραβεία τους τοίχους και τις γωνιές του σπιτιού μου, όπως και στην καθημερινότητά μου. Τέλος θα ήταν τόσες και τόσες οι αξέχαστες ιστορίες που θα μπορούσα να διηγηθώ από αυτό το φιλικό πουλί.  Χωρίς αμφιβολία χάριν σε αυτό και σε άλλα πουλιά που έχω μεγαλώσει, έχω κάνει πολλούς φίλους οι οποίοι όπως και εγώ έχουμε «τα πουλάκια στο κεφάλι» και έτσι έφτασα στα 87 μου χρόνια γεμάτος ενέργεια και ενθουσιασμό για να συνεχίσω να συνεισφέρω στη διάδοση αυτής της ράτσας πέρα από τα σύνορά μας.

Έχω επίγνωση ότι αυτή η δουλειά της σποράς δεν είναι πάντα εύκολη, όχι λόγω της ποιότητας του σπόρου που στην περίπτωση του Timbrado είναι άριστος αλλά γιατί τα χωράφια δεν είναι πολλές φορές κατάλληλα προετοιμασμένα για την καλλιέργεια και την μετέπειτα φροντίδα.
Αλλά ευτυχώς ο καλός σπόρος καταλήγει να βλαστήσει. 

Θα πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή θλίβομαι σκεπτόμενος ότι αυτή η έλλειψη ενότητας και αναζήτησης του φύλου των αγγέλων έχει αφαιρέσει ένα μεγάλο μέρος αναγνώρισης που στη σημερινή εποχή θα έπρεπε να έχει λόγω δικαιώματος αλλά και ποιότητας ο τενόρος των καναρινιών μας. Ευτυχώς αυτό το γκρι σύννεφο διαλύεται γρήγορα από τη ψυχική μου διάθεση γιατί όσο ζω δεν θα χάσω τη πίστη μου στο ισπανικό Timbrado. Αντίθετα αυτή αυξάνεται όσο η πραγματικότητα της ταπεινής αλλά ακούραστης δουλειάς μου αλλά και η δουλειά των άλλων ερασιτεχνών στην εξάπλωσή του στη νέα ήπειρο μας αποζημιώνει λόγω της ακόλουθης κατάστασης:
Το ισπανικό Timbrado είναι το καναρίνι που πιο πολύ εκτρέφεται στην Βενεζουέλα, ακολουθώντας τα βήματα της Κολομβίας όπου η εκτροφή του είναι ήδη μαζική. Φέτος έλαβα την ευχάριστη είδηση ότι στο Πουέρτο Ρίκο εκτρέφονται πάνω από 500 είδη. Ταυτόχρονα στην αμερικανική πόλη της Τάμπας (στη Φλόριντα) υπάρχουν αρκετοί εκτροφείς με ένα καλό αριθμό πουλιών στην αναπαραγωγή.

Αυτό το αμερικανικό χόμπυ έχει εξαπλωθεί χάριν στο γεγονός ότι κατακτούνται πολλά παγκόσμια βραβεία στην κατηγορία Τραγούδι του Ισπανικού Timbrado.  Και όσον αφορά στην τεχνική του υποστήριξη τα στατιστικά στοιχεία που παρουσιάζονται παρακάτω είναι αρκετά ελπιδοφόρα:
Η Βενεζουέλα έχει δύο κριτές OMJ και δύο σε εθνικό επίπεδο.
Η Κολομβία και η Τάμπα (ΗΠΑ) έχουν κάθε μία από ένα εθνικό κριτή.
Το Πουέρτο Ρίκο δε θέλει να υστερεί και αυτή την στιγμή κάποιος ενθουσιώδης υποψήφιος προετοιμάζεται για να γίνει ο πρώτος κριτής του Ισπανικού Timbrado στη χώρα του.
Η διάδοση είναι ένας άλλος από τους στόχους αυτών των χωρών. Για παράδειγμα στη Φλόριντα αναμένεται ο εθνικός κριτής της Τάμπας να δώσει διαλέξεις με πουλιά που παρουσιάζονται εκτός διαγωνισμού. Φαίνεται ότι αυτή η εργασία είναι κάτι σύνηθες τόσο στην Βενεζουέλα όσο και στην Κολομβία, και δεν αργεί να γίνει και στο Πουέρτο Ρίκο.

Αυτή την περίοδο μας έχουν ζητήσει κριτές από την Κολομβία, το Πουέρτο Ρίκο και τη Βενεζουέλα.

Θεωρώ ότι ο καρπός αυτού του φτερωτού μας τραγουδιστή δε θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο ελπιδοφόρος, αλλά ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς το μέλλον του εξαρτάται κυρίως από εμάς, καθώς μέσω των δικών μας αποφάσεων θα επιτευχθεί η εδραίωση ή όχι μίας ράτσας η οποία χάρη στο εξαιρετικό της τραγούδι, στην εγγύτητά της με το αυτόχθον καναρίνι και αυτό που έχει προσφέρει στο τραγούδι των αδελφών του στην κατηγορία (Roller και Malinois) είναι λογικό να είναι ανάμεσα σε αυτές που εκτιμώνται περισσότερο στην Καλλιτεχνική και Αθλητική Ορνιθολογία.
Θέλω πριν ολοκληρώσω αυτόν τον ταπεινό φόρο τιμής να ζητήσω από όλους αυτούς, είτε τα μέλη της Διεθνής Ένωσης Κριτών, είτε εκτροφείς ή ερασιτέχνες αυτής της αυθεντικής και αντιπροσωπευτικής ισπανικής ράτσας, σκέψεις πάνω σε μία σειρά από σημεία που περιοδικά δυσκολεύουν τις προοπτικές του Timbrado μας όπως:
- Δικαιολογείται ότι από το 1950 όταν δημιουργήθηκε η πρώτη φόρμα αξιολόγησης μέχρι το 1989 έχουν δημιουργηθεί επτά διαφορετικές;
- Ήταν τόση γρήγορη η εξέλιξη του Timbrado σε τόσο λίγο χρόνο ώστε να δικαιολογείται;
- Γιατί η F.O.E και η  F.O.C.D.E κρίνουν με διαφορετική φόρμα; Δηλαδή τα Timbrado ανάλογα με ποιος τα κρίνει εμφανίζουν διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά τραγουδιού;
- Ποιο είναι το κίνητρο που δικαιολογεί την επιθυμία να αλλάξει το όνομα του ισπανικού  Timbrado; Δεν είναι το  χαρακτηριστικό που το προσδιορίζει το τραγούδι του και η ισπανική του καταγωγή;
- Από τη διασταύρωσή του με το Roller ή το Malinois δεν προκύπτει ένα διαφορετικό πουλί;
- Δεν είναι βασικό στοιχείο του Timbrado o ήχος timbre; Του Malinois οι νότες του νερού και του Roller οι νότες rodadas; Για ποιο λόγο αντί να βάλουμε στο ρεπερτόριο του Timbrado νότες ξένες ως προς αυτό, δεν επιδιώκεται να παράγει νότες που του είναι πιο κοντά (la castañuela, el cloqueo, el cascabeleo); Τελικά γιατί να γίνονται ζευγαρώματα ανάμεσα σε διαφορετικά είδη καναρινιών φωνής; Η εμπειρία μας έχει κυρίως αποδείξει ότι μέσω της επιλογής και της καθαρής διασταύρωσης είναι που προκύπτουν τα καλύτερα μας είδη. Αυτό για κάποιους ίσως να είναι μία υπόθεση ωστόσο για μένα και για το σύνολο των εκτροφέων που γνωρίζω είναι ένας αυθεντικός Νόμος αφού η εφαρμογή του μου έχει χαρίσει την αναγνώριση σε πολλά από τα Timbrados μου κερδίζοντας πολλά βραβεία μέσω της συμμετοχής τους σε διεθνείς, εθνικούς και κοινωνικούς διαγωνισμούς. 
- Τι να σκεφτεί ο βετεράνος δημιουργός και ποια θα είναι η σύγχυση αυτού που ξεκινάει, μπροστά σε τόσα πέρα δώθε, καπρίτσια, μόδες και ειδικά ενδιαφέροντα; Τόσο δύσκολο είναι σε μία ράτσα σήμερα τέλεια καθορισμένη, να δώσουμε κάποιους συγκεκριμένους κανόνες  που συγκεντρώνουν την καθαρότητα του στάνταρτ της;

Πιστεύω ότι εάν καταφέρουμε να απαντήσουμε σε αυτές τις ερωτήσεις και ειλικρινείς εκτιμήσεις και ίσως σε κάποιες άλλες που μπορώ να θέσω αυτήν την στιγμή  θα έχουμε αγαπητοί μας φίλοι ξεκινήσει το δρόμο για να τοποθετήσουμε το Timbrado στην παγκόσμια κορυφή που του αξίζει.

----------


## yannis37

πες τα μεγάλε!!!!  τα λέω εγω αλλά δεν με ακούνε :Happy0065:   RIP.

----------

